# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK BDP NEVRUZUNDA ZERDÜŞTLÜK TİCARETİ ve bunlar Müslüman olmadığına göre

## anau2



----------

